# Turbo? Umm doesn't seem it



## VWx4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Purchased a new 2016 jetta 1.8 TSI manual sport eddition. So it says it has turbo. It's like driving any other car. No boost. I had an 04 GLI that turbo was amazing. How can I make my new car faster? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joelmlmkv (Jul 10, 2008)

You can tune it, and go to Stage 1. Search the forums, there are a lot of post with this same tpoic in mind.
GIAC, APR, REVO, Unitronic, Eurodyne,.........List goes on.


----------



## Blaze413 (May 19, 2015)

Gotta tune it man, If your not happy with it I have a '12 2.5l hooked up that I would HAPPILY trade you


----------



## IowaGTI (Jun 19, 2016)

The new turbos seem to have much less of a step in the powerband compared to older units. A buddies old Talon is weak them bang you're in the turbo. Cruise control is almost useless in that car...


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_18tsi_gen3_trans.html
293 ft-lbs of torque and 242 horsepower

So about what a stock MKVI Golf R has for power.

Should give you the bump in feel you'd want though.


----------

